# gender july 6th - Any guesses UPDATE PG 3



## littlesteph

Hiya we hopfully (if baby lets us see) find out what we are having july 6th.
Any guesses to what you think baby is?
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150506_001[1].jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 53









WP_20150506_004[1].jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 45









WP_20150513_001[1].jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 57









WP_20150513_002[1].jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 34


----------



## Lucy3

A clear nub shot in the third photo. Maybe girl as it's quite forked? Did your boys have similar nubs?


----------



## Gracesmom10

Girl


----------



## Twag

:pink:


----------



## madseasons

:pink: guess!!


----------



## lesh07

I think girl. Xx


----------



## littlesteph

Lucy3 said:


> A clear nub shot in the third photo. Maybe girl as it's quite forked? Did your boys have similar nubs?

my eldest was more rounded and stuck up and my youngest hide his.


----------



## mummy2_1

:pink:


----------



## mad_but_glad

Girl


----------



## embeth

Tough one.. My youngest son had a nub v similar to that but I would guess girl as skull look girly as well xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## littlesteph

wow can't believe how many girl guesses there are.
pretty all my friends, family and work collegues think i'm having a girl. my sister and my hubby are the only ones who think its a boy.


----------



## rwhite

That nub in the third pic looks very slightly raised...because of that, I'm guessing :blue: :)


----------



## ClaireMommaB

I guess :pink:


----------



## littlesteph

just under a week getting pretty excited,
keep the gusses coming please


----------



## bdb84

I'm going to go against the grain and guess :blue:


----------



## donnarobinson

Steph have u put this on babynub.com they guessed completely right one my cousin not one wrong guess x


----------



## littlesteph

yea but haven't had a lot of response, one person said it was too early to guess


----------



## Stephytiggs

Girl!!


----------



## Lucy3

Good luck with your scan tomorrow!


----------



## littlesteph

Lucy3 said:


> Good luck with your scan tomorrow!

thank you, it's not till Monday, its really dragging at the moment


----------



## littlesteph

with 2 more sleeps to go gender guesses stand at
girl - 11
boy - 2


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck :) what time is ur scan. X


----------



## littlesteph

thank you, its at half one, but have to go to work after so won't be able to update on here till the evening.


----------



## winterbabies3

Girl


----------



## littlesteph

Well it's a boy.
A bit surprised as everything pointed to a girl. now just to think of a name
 



Attached Files:







baby3.5.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## donnarobinson

Congratulations hunni. I'm surpised to but hey boys are fab as we no! X X x


----------



## littlesteph

thank you


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats on your baby boy &#128153;


----------



## embeth

Congrats ;)) I have 3 boys.. It's great! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats hun! Boys are the bomb! ;)


----------



## littlesteph

thank you ladies


----------



## rwhite

How exciting, congrats :D


----------



## lesh07

Congrats hunni. Boys are fab. I was chuffed to get a boy after 3 girls. Xx


----------

